# An Odd Request About Deli Meat Slicers



## levnil (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I'm a final year student of product design and technology in Ireland. For my final year project, I'm looking into the area of meat slicers, particularly those used in a deli setting. I was wondering if you'd be able to help me with some aspects of the current model of meat slicer?

The more information I get, the better. Difficulties in the current models, notable models among the vast choice I've seen, and any general hints, tips, stories and anecdotes that you guys might have would all be great!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

A die-hard, dedicated deli guy, one aspect of the deli slicer I would like to see improved upon would be the ease in which it is cleaned. They usually have some removable parts, but that still doesn't make it easy or quick to clean. I would like a quick disconnect, for instance, for the blade and all of the guards.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Jim's request is reasonable, and practical, but not idiot proof. Then again, if you make something idiot proof "they" will just go an invent a better idiot....

Most deli slicers are a 12" blade, and can range from 2-$4000. At this price they are all-metal and well built, but hard to clean.

The problem is the blade. At 12" in dia. and made of s/s it weighs a bit.  Handling an unwieldy (where do you hold it?)i razor sharp heavy object and sanitizing it without injuring yourself or damaging the edge on the blade in the process is virtually impossible.  Not impossible, but virtually impossible.  I dunno, maybe a plastic cage that has to snap around the blade before it can be removed, and can't be removed until the blade is safely secured again.

Other than that, the deli slicer has a lot of good improvements, automatic modes, some with fully automatic portioning systems, built in sharpeners, gravity feed, you name it.

Oh, one thing.  "They" (some of the meat slicer mnfctrs) refuse to acknowledge that aluminum oxidizes when it goes into  the dishwasher.  It turns sticky grey and the oxide film gets all over everything. S/s won't do this.  Fahgettabout plastic coatings or even enamel plating--it won't survive the knocks and scrapes in the first month.


----------



## levnil (Sep 21, 2012)

That's just the kind of stuff that I need! Thanks guys!

The research I've been pulling up so far is telling me a few things, and any comment or verification would be appreciated on the following bits and pieces.

1. The typical deli meat slicer is difficult to properly clean, even just the quicker cleans during a day of use, and the the more thorough end of day cleaning as well.

2. Finding one model of meat slicer that can cope well cutting both large and small items can be difficult.

3. Using a meat slicer can quite easily cause injuries, regardless of whether or not the machine has many or few safety features. Additionally, any info on injuries would also be helpful, be it figures, images, or anecdotal.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Knives are also dangerous, and slicers  do have safety features that a lot  of people try to bypass.  Why most people get cut  CARELESNESS and not paying attention.to what they are doing.


----------



## fermi fang (Sep 30, 2012)

personally

- cleaning is an issue

- the... "lock? press? thing thats supposed to stablize the meat your going to cut is sometimes not so... sturdy especially when the piece of meat isnt perfectly shaped

- (personally have no idea how to easily clean the blade after i sharpen it)

- umm dont know about other models but the one i used with automatic mode is not smooth..


----------



## chef stefan (Oct 7, 2012)

i work as a chef in a deli by day fine dinning by night i have a great plan for a improved slicer my e mail is [email protected] no joke i got a great idea ill try to explain the carrage tray where the meat goes does not hold the meat properly instead if one spiky heave arm to push the meat into the blade add some spring loaded fingers that hold the meat onto the carrage so it wont roll or anything and make a device that during cleaning you can safely hold cover the intire blade quick detach the whole blade with like a locking removle twist motion no blade to cut u while u clean the slicer make that guard dishwasher safe so u detach the blade with the circular guard plop it in the dishwasher n go n all sorts of other shit to


----------

